# gonna give Eberlin boats one more shot to make it run



## lukeD (May 17, 2012)

so last Sat after getting the boat back from Eberlin boats working on it i took it to the river. Tech told me when i picked it up that he had the motor at 4800 RPM in their test tank. well took it out Sat and with my wife me and 2 kids couldnt get it to turn more than 4400. wasnt sure if that was right weather it changed RPM with a load or not..after talkin to you guys and also another friend that messes around with Jets as well as Chris at Troutts that was not right everyone said the RPMs should stay the same at WOT as well as the thrust it would push it jsut wouldnt move as fast due to the load. well i called the tech back at Eberlin and he told me the exact opposite....so i thought i would take it down to the ramp today and leave it tied to the trailer put it in the water and start it up and let it eat...well imagine that i got it to 4400 and that was it. took some carb cleaner with me as well to spray in the carbs to see if it did anything diffrent.
before i did anything i checked the compression on the motor..all 4 Cylinders are at 100..checked the plugs and 1-2 and 4 look pretty decent and #3 looked like it was running way rich...it also has a leak out of the carb throat when you tilt the motor up...something else they were supposed to have fixed, noticed it last sat after pulling the boat out it was leaking. 
so backed the boat in the water cowl and airbox off and throttled it up got it to 4400 and sprayed carb cleaner in the throats and it jsut bogged a little each time...would have thought it would have revved up.
so i pulled it back out and put the air box back on and the cowl and took the thing out on the river with jsut me in the boat and full of gas which is 24 gal (2-12gal tanks)...went up river wide open and best i could get was 4400 didnt matter what i did with the trim or anything.
so back on the trailer it went. 
it also will not start at any time with out choke and fast idle and after its running it wont stay at an idle long at all so i know thats not right either.
im callin Eberlins back tomorrow and probably not gonna be so polite this time. pretty mad about this whole deal...had this boat a month had it out 4 times now and it hasnt ran right yet. ill have to say in my opinion thats a pi$$ poor way of doing buisness in my opinion.
i work at a new car dealer and if someone buys a car and it dont run right...we have to fix it no matter what the cost or what needs done and it dont leave till its running right. if we did buisness like this we wouldnt be in buisness long 
im really not happy about this i have bought 3 boats from Eberlin including a $45,000 bass boat and have fished for their pro team as well as worked boat shows and sold boats for them. if this is how im treated ill have to say i wont be back for another boat and will turn anyone away that i can.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2012)

I'd have the tech run the boat in the water before going to pick it back up. Especially if they need to adjust the carb as it needs to be done under load. Paid good money once to have a motor worked on and tech got it running great in the tank. Once it was in the open water it was obvious my money wasn't well spent. Took it back and he wanted MORE to fix it. 

Sorry you are having to go through all the trouble. Maybe it's best you deal with someone else at the dealer. Hopefully they might take your issue more serious. I would defiantly take some time to cool off first though, never seen blood come from a stone. Even if their service/product/techs are hacks, no one wants to help someone that jumps down their throat.


----------



## lukeD (May 17, 2012)

im gonna give them the benifit of the doubt and give them one more shot to get it running right after that ill be takin it to Troutts


----------



## bulldog (May 18, 2012)

I have never done business with Eberlin but I did call on a boat and they treated me poorly. Troutt has a fantastic rep. I always went to and will continue to use OPC Marine in Imperial,Mo. If you want to be treated right and have faith that they are going to do what they say they are going to do, I trust OPC.


----------



## Canoeman (May 18, 2012)

I bought a 1984 merc 115 jet from Eberlin last spring, i met them in Des Moines IA, which is 8 hours from me.

I never could get it to run correctly. I rebuilt the carbs and a bunch of other things and best rpm i could get was 4700, which is under the manufacturer's spec. I spoke to them a several times and they sent me 2 new cdi packs stator and trigger and carb kit. I messed with that stupid motor for 3 months and never got it rite. You could tell it wasnt running rite.

I asked one of the techs out there about it and he said: "maybe it is a tired motor and it just cant get past 4700 RPM". 

I paid the same amount for it i would have paid for the pump, so i went and bought a 87 115 merc so the pump would fit, the 87 spins at 5200-5500 depending on weather and is strong like bull..

I still have the 84 in my garage.. parts or rebuild, i havent decided if i even want to mess with it.



Not bad mouthing them just saying if i lived closer i wouldnt have messed with it at all, i would have brought it rite to them..


----------



## lukeD (May 18, 2012)

i called them today and talked to them again..they are gonna give it another go the tech lives fairly close to me so hes gonna pick the boat up and take it back in.
told him i dont want it back till its running right. im taking my son and mother camping for memorial weekend and ill probably be taking my brothers boat so at least ill still have a boat to run that runs right.
told them what it was doing and they said its not right so i guess they are gonna give it another go...if i get this thing back again and it still dont run right ill be done with them.


----------

